# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: C#‎

## ehsan2005hk

سلام دوستان وقت بخیر 
من ی نرم افزار مدیریت فروش دارم می نویسم بعد باید از فرم خلاصه فروش پرینت بگیرم ولی متاسفانه هر کاری میکنم نمیشه(چون فرم یکم بزرگه)
ممنون میشم اگر کمک کنید
فایل فرم خلاصه فروش رو هم تو ضمیمه تاپیک گذاشتم

----------


## Hrm.1367

سلام دوست عزیز ...
چرا از فرم میخواهید پرینت بگیرید ...این روش مناسبی نیست ...
شما باید از اطلاعات فرمتون گزارش بگیرید و بعد پرینت کنید ...Crystal report  را جستجو کنید ...

----------

